# Accountant



## richard123 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi guys

just after a little advice on the above, is there anything i should be looking for in an accountant,only ever dealt with corporate bods. I have a small new venture and would like to get an accountant on board for taxes etc. 

Im ok with the book keeping side its just the tax,returns etc.

Any advice or tips anyone can provide would be good.:wave:

rich


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

I have just instructed one myself for the first time. I had him recomended by a guy I know who has used him for many years.
Not the cheapest but as straight as the day is long and I have been advised that he is super efficient. For my first years books that will do for me. I certainly dont want the revinue on my case.
After my first meeting he advised me to keep it all simple - I had Sage Line 50 which was fer too complicated for what I need at the minute. 
To be honest I will watch this with interest as I am learning too. :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

As well as qualifications experience counts for a lot, for instance FCA is better than ACA as it's the same but with 10 years experience and same for ACCA and FCCA iirc. I'm currently studying my ACA whilst working for a firm who are putting me through my exams. A partners qualifications usually be displayed on a header or footer of any paperwork they send as it's something to show off, but remember... they don't always do the job. Or never rather lol. It's about time costs and a juniors time costs less than a senior member of staffs time and they're a business too at the end of the day. Everything will be checked through anyway before it is signed off.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

For smaller companies, word of mouth is quite important.

I short list a few, maybe 2 or 3 and ask for a meeting (which should be free of charge)

Once in there, see how you 'feel' with them, and go from there...

There are many different types of CA's, some work for their clients, some are working for the government...I call these revenue collectors. :devil:

It all depends on which one you are happier with.

:thumb:


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

My meeting was FOC and spent about an hour talking to me. I came out a lot happier knowing I had met the man himself, took his advise on board and again the personal recomendation counts for alot in my opinion.

Good luck with your business venture by the way. I wish I had done mine years ago instead of just talking about it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Personally, I work for a smaller firm and I much prefer it as were small enough to be personal but big enough to offer all the services clients need. Realisticly I would say find a smaller accountant unless you're gonna go big as the bigger firms start to just see £ and chase it, I worked for a London firm briefly who charged unrealistic amounts for work completed and I generally didn't enjoy the culture. 

A large company or PLC I can see that a big firm will be the best solution but for a start up a smaller firm will probably suit you best


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Give my old man a buzz (Tony)... Creasey Alexander & Co on 0207 267 0167.

If he can't help you he'll certainly recommend someone that can. Can't think of many friends that don't use him and he specialises in small company set up's.

Cheers 
Alex .


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

As an accountant I can recommend that the best yard stick to measure any accountant by is how much they save you. If they charge you £200 they should be saving you £400. If they can't add value they are not worth being involved with. Period. Makes no difference how nice they are, they are being paid to do a job and create value for you.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Good idea, but something you only find out about AFTER picking one....

:thumb:


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

So the discussion should be, here's my books, what do you think you can do for me, what are you going to charge? It's what I've had from people when they've asked me to take on work. Just ask, if people want the business they will give you an idea of what they can offer before undertaking any paid work!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

really not trying to pick holes here, but again, only good when you have a set of books...

As stated by the OP this is a new venture (so no books), and he is looking to get an accountant on board...

Totally agree about an accountant needs to prove his worth....

:thumb:


----------

